# WOW 10 day free trial error



## richieb19

I just downloaded the free trial offered by World of Warcraft, however when trying to load the game (once I hit "play") I am prompted with the following error:

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #124 (0x8510007c) Memory Invalid Block
Program:	C:\Users\Richie\World of Warcraft Trial\WoW.exe
Function:	delete

SMem3: Pointer does not refer to a valid allocated block of memory


WoWBuild: 7579


------

I checked the support section on Blizzard, and all they suggest is to defrag, scan and possibly download new drivers, however I litterally JUST bought this notebook only a week ago... I'm stumped. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WaXeD

first i would suggest a reinstallation of the game, sound's like something wasn't installed correctly or is corrupt.. once you've done this post wether it affected it or not.

before you do that though, check in C:\Users\Richie|World of Warcraft Trial and see if you can find a WoW.exe in there.


----------



## richieb19

WaXeD said:


> first i would suggest a reinstallation of the game, sound's like something wasn't installed correctly or is corrupt.. once you've done this post wether it affected it or not.
> 
> before you do that though, check in C:\Users\Richie|World of Warcraft Trial and see if you can find a WoW.exe in there.


wow.exe is not in the folder, however I do remember having the option to download the game completely (4.16GB) or just stream it online. Since I didn't download it maybe that's why the file isn't there?

Also, I have a strong feeling that if I try and re-install I will lose the trial account...


----------



## WaXeD

the trial account will not be lost by reinstalling. the account is not stored in your client itself, it is stored with the normal accounts on blizzards server.

try the other method of downloading it, and see if it works... if not post here again.

make sure that you use add/remove programs to remove wow, and make sure that the folder and it's contents are all gone before installing.


----------



## richieb19

WaXeD said:


> the trial account will not be lost by reinstalling. the account is not stored in your client itself, it is stored with the normal accounts on blizzards server.
> 
> try the other method of downloading it, and see if it works... if not post here again.
> 
> make sure that you use add/remove programs to remove wow, and make sure that the folder and it's contents are all gone before installing.


Well I reinstalled it, but to no avail. I called the blizzard support line and left them an email. They basically assured me that it's caused by some sort of faulty memory, so after I ran the diagnostic they told me to, there was NO errors. I then proceeded to do what they said by checking my drivers and direct x... all of which are completely up to date...

im totally stumped...


----------



## WaXeD

ok so you go to the C:\Users\Richie\World of Warcraft Trial 
(just to clarify, you have world of warcraft trial folder in a richie folder in the users folder on your C:\ drive... correct?)

do you see a WoW.exe in there now?

also, you used the download trial method so you have an executable installation file on your computer, correct?

uninstall like directed before, ensure all leftover folder and contents are gone..

ok now go to your installation file, right click and run as administrator.. this might be able to fix your problems.


----------



## richieb19

WaXeD said:


> ok so you go to the C:\Users\Richie\World of Warcraft Trial
> (just to clarify, you have world of warcraft trial folder in a richie folder in the users folder on your C:\ drive... correct?)
> 
> do you see a WoW.exe in there now?
> 
> also, you used the download trial method so you have an executable installation file on your computer, correct?
> 
> uninstall like directed before, ensure all leftover folder and contents are gone..
> 
> ok now go to your installation file, right click and run as administrator.. this might be able to fix your problems.


There is a WoW file in the folder, and it's an application file so I assume it's a .exe ... I'm not sure what you mean by executable instillation file, but I believe so lol...

...and if i uninstall all files, how will i be able to go to the instillation file?


----------



## WaXeD

ok. 
are your graphics drivers updated?
are your network card drivers updated?

if yes to both of the above post and i will give you some steps to do which will help limit the possibilities.


----------



## epidemicreborn

I am also having the exact same problem, I just did everything they told me to on their support site in order to fix it but its still not working, im currently downloading the non-streaming client but I doubt it will fix the problem, I've also updated windows, my motherboard etc.,


----------



## richieb19

It eventually worked for me out of the blue, then after a while error 132 crashed it and now it's prompting me with 124 again. I got some emails from the blizzard tech guys, saying to run diagnostics and whatnot, everything clears...


----------



## epidemicreborn

so what did you have to do to fix the problem?


----------



## justin44

idk u could prolly sue or something.


----------



## nrozzyos

justin44 said:


> idk u could prolly sue or something.


lol you can't sue for an error that your computer caused to a game developed by another company. Blizz has the worst customer service ever so I would recommend running the repair tool that is GIVEN within the World of Warcraft folder and run it then try playing again. Error 132 cannot be fixed so just live with it.


----------



## rfckyle

I had a problem like that once, but im sure it was due to Add-Ons

Check your add-ons folder to see if they are installed correctly, or try disabbling them all before playing, it worked for me

I used to crash going in Ragefire Chasm, when i died, sometimes when i hit the play button like you.

Dont waste your time with Blizz, ive sent many an email an some havent even been replied to, the best they've come up with is, Phone our Support Team.


----------

